

Want to download anime? Just made a program for that - rm2kdev
http://www.rm2kdev.net/anime-download-manager/

======
cnlwsu
Or for same price can get a month of crunchyroll and legally support the
studios while enjoying 1080p videos on demand. I have some guest passes backed
up if anyone is interested

~~~
fn
Would love a guest pass!

~~~
cnlwsu
MZ35G7VYQ5R, 7DZ6G7FB3MU, LDMBCGAYRGD, UGE5SE9TNWE

~~~
fn
Thanks!

------
mafuyu
It would be nice to see some details beyond just a couple screenshots and a
"Download Trial Here!" link. Charging for this kind of thing also seems a bit
dishonest.

Are you hosting all the content yourself? If so, there may be legal issues as
well as scaling issues. Otherwise, just making this a frontend for existing
ddl/xdcc/torrents seems again rather dishonest. I'd personally prefer to go
track a download down myself at the quality and sub group that I prefer.

Might be good for people who just want to click and be able to watch a show
without the hassle, though.

~~~
rm2kdev
Hello! no I don't host the content myself the application acts as a search
engine / index for content that a spider aggregates from the internet. However
having seen a lot of the feedback thus far I'm going to make an update to the
application that adds more transparency about where the video is being sourced
from and downloaded from. it basically connects to streams from about 8
different websites where the users who upload the content have agreed to have
the rights to do so and extracts the video links then downloads and manages
the folders.

------
Navarr
Now plug it into hummingbird.me's API for episode tracking.

I don't see anywhere in the screenshots about it allowing you to pick the
subbing group, though?

------
rm2kdev
To all: The application merely acts as a search engine / agrigator for
publicly available content hosted on sites such as youtube, dailymotion etc.

Its a search engine, as for legality, the users who upload the videos have
agreed to having the required rights to upload said content.

The site / application are not affiliated with any of these users and merely
scan, index and organize content that is publically available elsewhere.

------
stupejr
I think this is along the same argument that a lock pick isn't illegal but
picking a lock might be illegal.

------
eeemmm
I don't see the crack, where is it ?

------
dindresto
Pretty cool, but is it legal?

~~~
Drexl
Most likely not. Until evidence is presented that proves otherwise it would be
smart to assume it isn't private either. Doing it yourself with a Seed Box is
the secure(r) way. I echo the "cool" sentiment though.

~~~
ihsw
Using seedboxes is also part of being a good torrent neighbor -- most private
trackers have upload ratio requirements. These requirements are infinitely
easier to meet when using a seedbox.

